# My Girl Beats Up My Boy When I Try to Pair Them



## Embers To Ashes (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a very pretty female that I have been trying to breed with a male. I keep them close to eachother and they often flare up at eachother.When I see that he has a new bubble nest I float her in the males tank. Once she gets her vertical stripes I let her in with the male. I have done this probably about 12 times and every single time she beats the living snot out of him. He has almost no tail or dorsal fin left, and she is perfectly fine. I am 100% sure that my female is a female and my male is a male. 

Also, I tried to put the female into a peacefull comunity tank, and within ten mins she had already killed and tried to eat one of my neon tetras, but he was too big for her to consume. Could my betta (Her name is Honey Badger) have a "personality" issue or am I doing something incredibly wrong?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Would stop trying to breed them, if she keeps attacking the other fish keep her alone. Try getting another female to breed instead.


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Bettas are often aggressive to other fish, especially brightly colored ones, though I've been told it varies from fish to fish on your success. I've read on here people having no issues with them with tetras and in community tanks, but I've also read about some chasing and killing anything they see as a 'threat' or 'invasion'. 

It's not a personality issue that's unknown for bettas to display, I'd read up a bit more on their temprament before trying to breed them if I were you.

If you still go ahead with breeding, don't put that male and female together again. They've been known to kill each other if you let them, and it sounds like your male needs a lot of time to heal.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ugh... Women! What can you do, their just evil by nature.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm just kidding.... kinda. What size tank you trying to breed them in? I'm no expert to breeding bettas but I would think it would be best to use a 10g with lots of structure in it. That way their is room for both to establish their territory and maybe might feel more comfortable.


----------

